# RF antenna on HR10 250 Help set up!



## bizzy11 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello everyone, I just bought my first Tivo and I need help setting up the Radio Frequency antenna. I have the hr10 250 HD and it came with the small antenna. I was told that I can set up the RF to the remote so I can hide my box behind the TV. I have tried and cannot find any settings that will turn on the RF remote frequency or setting. Basically all I am trying to do is hide my box behind the TV. Any suggesting will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

The HR10-250 is not RF capable.


----------



## bizzy11 (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you know what is the RF antenna included for? What is the RF jack for?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

That RF input is for recording digital OTA. That antenna if for that use, but only if you're about 1 mile from your local towers.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

bizzy11 said:


> Do you know what is the RF antenna included for? What is the RF jack for?


The "RF IN" jack is for an OTA antenna, to tune digital (ATSC) over-the-air channels. If someone told you it was for an RF remote it was either by mistake or to deliberately mislead.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

What remote did you get with 10-250, a tivo peanut remote or a white directv remote? If its white remote, they sell the RF remotes with an antenna as a kit. Its useless on the tivo though, for Rf that is, you can control it be IR.


----------



## bizzy11 (Mar 12, 2009)

I got the peanut shape black remote with the thumbs. What would be the best way to hide my box and get the remote to reach?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

bizzy11 said:


> I got the peanut shape black remote with the thumbs. What would be the best way to hide my box and get the remote to reach?


This product will turn your peanut remote into an RF remote. You put the battery into the peanut then put the receiver with the TiVo and it converts the RF into IR.

http://www.weaknees.com/rf-remote-details.php


----------



## bizzy11 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks bro. This looks like it will work for me.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, the Next Generation remote extenders work very well.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> That RF input is for recording digital OTA. That antenna if for that use, but only if you're about 1 mile from your local towers.


?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Think about it.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Think about it.


Got it. My focus was the input -- not the antenna.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

tucsonbill said:


> Got it. My focus was the input -- not the antenna.


The antenna _is _the input, isn't it?


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> The antenna _is _the input, isn't it?


Jim's post to which I responded said "That RF input is for recording digital OTA. That antenna if for that use, but only if you're about 1 mile from your local towers"

Notice the keywords "input" and "anttena"? I responded to "input", failing to read carefully and understand that "1 mile from your local towers" referred to the antenna and not the input. A simple mistake, like thinking that "input" = "input device".


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Actually, if your close to the towers, a paperclip would work.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Actually, if your close to the towers, a paperclip would work.


I can see the towers from my house. Rabbit ears worked, but the paperclip didn't.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Dang! I gotta check for typos more often.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

tucsonbill said:


> I can see the towers from my house. Rabbit ears worked, but the paperclip didn't.


You also need to be in a no-multipath node, have a late-gen tuner, and have enough signal level to be at least 15 dB above the noise floor, but yes, there are such instances that do indeed work. I would not count on it much longer than it takes for your next trip to RatShack, tho, that is if you want consistent glitch-free reception (which is one of the things I think Obama promised in the stimulus package )


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> You also need to be in a no-multipath node, have a late-gen tuner, and have enough signal level to be at least 15 dB above the noise floor, but yes, there are such instances that do indeed work. I would not count on it much longer than it takes for your next trip to RatShack, tho, that is if you want consistent glitch-free reception (which is one of the things I think Obama promised in the stimulus package )


Chill, Ty. If it matters, I'm using two ratshack UHF antennas joined with a jointenna (my desired xmitters are 90 degrees apart, although I do use a broken rabbit ear in the workshop -- it glitches a lot.) Everything in life (particularly TV) isn't as serious as you seem to want it to be. Hence the emoticons. BTW, my two HR10's haven't experienced a spontaneous reboot in more than a year. The last piece of equipment I had that needed preventative reboots was not running linux.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

tucsonbill said:


> Chill, Ty. If it matters, I'm using two ratshack UHF antennas joined with a jointenna (my desired xmitters are 90 degrees apart, although I do use a broken rabbit ear in the workshop -- it glitches a lot.) Everything in life (particularly TV) isn't as serious as you seem to want it to be. Hence the emoticons. BTW, my two HR10's haven't experienced a spontaneous reboot in more than a year. The last piece of equipment I had that needed preventative reboots was not running linux.


Huh?

Attention deficit disorder much?

I make a silly joke about the stimulus package and you attack me for being too serious? WTF? Who are you to judge my state of mind, Dr. Phil?

The only thing I ever get serious about on the forums is unmmasking bad information masquerading as fact. You've been there in those threads, so you should recognize that without me having to remind you.

I also should not have to remind anyone that hey, we all get it; the rest of us all automatically understand that this forum is not about life and about what is comparitively important in life. This forum is about a particular very narrow subset of life, and here, whether you might like it or not, TV and Tivo is of utmost importance, so either get used to it or push on to somewhere you will be less frustrated by what we discuss here. If you want to ponder something more important (and sure, Captain Obvious, lots of things are more important), you are in the wrong place, _mi amigo._ But no one here should have to be preached to about what should be important to them. What we might consider important is strictly our business.

And it doesn't matter, to me, or to anybody else when someone prattles on about how their setup is engineered when they either aren't giving an example to someone who wants a suggestion in that area or aren't asking a question about why it isn't working the way they think it should and are instead telling us they have an X connected to a Y because...they actually think that's interesting to anyone other than themselves? Thanks for the valuable "contribution", I guess, but really, what a waste of our time--get over yourself.

And I hope you aren't seriously saying that because its Linux it shouldn't reboot spontaneously, as if the OS was the only thing in the mix. Plenty of Tivos reboot spontaneously, and there are threads proving it all over the internet.

_I _should chill.

Right.


----------

